# 586: Weightweenie-Style



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Here's one we built for some upcoming PR stuff. 13.5 lbs/6.1 kg as it sits.


































*[email protected]*


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

If you need a test rider to make sure the bike is safe, I would be willing to sacrify myself for the good of the cause  
Sweet looking bike there


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

That is nice with the Zipp theme. But- that is a porker stem.


----------



## Adjudic8r (Mar 11, 2007)

It may be nice and light, but I don't think that the Zipp wheels really complement the beautiful frame and design. They somehow manage to make the cutting-edge 586 look (dare I say) dull. Sorry, but that is my honest opinion


----------



## wArden (Dec 20, 2007)

Gah! Wow! That is awesome!

Contrary to the above comment I think the wheels look amazing on that frame. They aren't too flashy and do not take your attention away from the heart of the bike.
I like the "minimalism" look to the entire setup.


----------



## Roy - DK (Nov 3, 2006)

Chas, you are a lucky man........

/Roy


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

I think the wheels go nicely. What would be super cool is if the first letter "Z" on the wheel decals was hollow outlined like the "5" in 586 and the Z on the Vuma crank. 

Just to be picky- the saddle is tilted down and I doubt you need the valve extenders.


----------



## Adjudic8r (Mar 11, 2007)

Perhaps I was a little hasty in criticizing the wheel aesthetics in my previous post. My 586 (same frame color) is supposed to be built today, and since I am choosing all of my components (including wheels) on speculation, I am a little nervous as to how it is all going to look (no pun intended). So I guess my prior pose probably said more about my anxiousness than my aesthetic opinion.

Although I do think that some red in the wheel rims would better complement the frame.<O</O
<O</O

I tend to attract pot holes here in Upstate New York, so I will be putting Campy Eurus wheels on mine (although I think that Fulcrum Racing 1’s probably looked better), but I am not sure how the rear G3 spoke patter is going to look overall. That, with an SMP saddle (I tend to get numb) is either going to make the bike look really sharp or really dopey.<O</O
<O</O

I’ll post pics when it is all finished so I can hear your opinions (good and bad).<O</O
<O</O

Thanks for letting me dump. <O</O
<O</O

BTW, did anyone notice that the 586 is featured cover in the April issue of Bicycling magazine?


----------

